# How to help fiance quit stinkies and start vaping???



## Renoster (9/10/16)

Hey all! I really need advice.... How can i help my fiance to take on vaping as she is still on horrible cigarettes, and i am happilly vaping. I informed her about all the positive aspects regarding health bla bla bla... So when she takes a pull from my vape she starts coughing badly, her lungs almost bounces onto the floor.. even if i take it down to 50w (where i started to get used to it). So i tell her it happened to me and you get used to it quickly, but she is immediatly turned off by vaping becuase of the coughing.. so any advice pleaaase as i would really love for her to start vaping. (She even build me a coil once and when she saw a pink pico she fell in love so i know what to get her if she starts vaping) and btw she is a social smoker which makes it even more difficult....


----------



## zadiac (9/10/16)

Most smokers cough the first time they take a vape. She has to do it again after she stops coughing. A few times, so the body can get used to it. I have a friend who's a smoker and he took a direct lung hit from my RDA and didn't even twitch, but some people go into a coughing frenzy the first time. It's quite normal. She just has to keep trying. Once the coughing part is over, she'll realize how awesome it feels and taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/10/16)

Most hard-core vapers think that anything below 50W is for sissies, and that is likely where your problem starts. 
You need to get her on a starter device, like an Ego AIO that delivers a vape similar to a ciggie and is conducive to MTL vaping. Combine that with a higher nic juice like a 12mg, and it would be far easier for her to get used to than the thick cloud volumes.
If that is not an option, a far 'tamer' build in any tank like a single 28G or even 26G instead of dual Alien Claptons, Tigers and the like should suffice.
Once she gets used to the vapour, you can maybe try and swing her to DTL vaping and devices.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Andre (9/10/16)

Firstly, do not force the issue. That just breeds extra resistance. HRH only started vaping 1 year after I took it up permanently.

Secondly, I think you need a MTL (mouth to lung) setup for her. This requires low power. HRH, now into her third year of vaping, still only vapes from 10 to 18 W (depending on coil resistance). Unfortunately, MTL atomizers are scarce. HRH uses the Melo3 now, but that might even be too loose a draw for a starter MTL vaper. Consider the Eleaf iCare kit. Others that might work is the Nautilus X, Nautilus Mini or the Ego AIO D22 kit. I did not like the original Ego AIO for it gave a lot of spitback, but have seen good reports on the DD one on here. My next buy will be the Eleaf iCare for out and about.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Silver (9/10/16)

Hi @Renoster 

Hang in there

I agree fully with @Kuhlkatz and @Andre 

Dont force the issue, she needs to want to stop, not the other way round.
Second, try with a suitable MTL device - i have found that many smokers just cannot do a lung hit without major coughing. It even took me about a year to warm up to lung hits!


----------



## Moey_Ismail (9/10/16)

Got my mom the Artery Nugget from Vape Cartel, it's apparently the smallest box mod in the world, goes up to 50 watts, had a 1000mah battery and temperature control, Vape Cartel has them at R400 (black or pearl white), Aspire Nautilus X (black, stainless steel, rose gold or rainbow) is a great MTL tank (cigarette like tighter draw), purchased at Vape Shop at R600 but I'm sure.you could get it cheaper elsewhere and Vaperite has the Mr Doughnut Variety Box (6 15ml bottles of various doughnut flavors) 6mg nicotine should be good, at R480. The Nautilus X coils are 1.5ohm and recommended running is 14-20watts if I remember correctly so even the 1000mah battery of the Nugget should be decent and the 2ml capacity of the Nautilus X should go a long way at that wattage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/16)

@Renoster since she has already expressed interest in a Pink Pico that will be a great way to start, but, the coils that it comes with offer very little resistance in terms of airflow. The new 0.75 ohm ECML coils are brilliant, if you can find some. But as has already been mentioned, do not force the issue. Nobody can force anyone to stop smoking, especially if they don't want to. She will come around, eventually


----------



## Nailedit77 (9/10/16)

Im still trying to get my wife off stinkies... she very keen on the eleaf icare, but stocks are all sold out. I know how u feel bud, ive left her now to decide 4 herself whether she wants to start vaping or not. Asking them over and over doesnt help, ive gone that route and now left it and she came to me saying she would like to try it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (9/10/16)

BumbleBee said:


> @Renoster since she has already expressed interest in a Pink Pico that will be a great way to start, but, the coils that it comes with offer very little resistance in terms of airflow. The new 0.75 ohm ECML coils are brilliant, if you can find some. But as has already been mentioned, do not force the issue. Nobody can force anyone to stop smoking, especially if they don't want to. She will come around, eventually



I got some eleaf ECML coils from eciggies. I like that he specifies them as well as some other products as MTL. All other vape shops just sell sub ohm tanks and high wattage mods. The would be quitters are forgotten by the vape shops it seems. If I was a newbie today, I would definately have bought the wrong gear to get of cigarettes.
Anyway, I got my wife a nautilus mini there as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Taytay (9/10/16)

Get her an easy to use MTL setup. I recommend the AIO D22 since you can restrict the airflow better than the normal AIO. And it is super simple to use and convenient to carry around, pretty good looking in my opinion too  just my opinion though, it's what I know and love. I have been vaping for a while and still cough whenever I have a taste from someone's "real" hardcore device. Smoking is NOT like doing direct lung hits. Whenever I let a smoker buddy try my AIO, I first take the airflow all the way down so they get a tight draw - much more like smoking and nobody ever starts coughing. 
I also think that the flavour liquid makes a huge difference. Find something that she can't resist, for me it was lemon creams (tail chase from Wiener Vape co)


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/16)

Noddy said:


> I got some eleaf ECML coils from eciggies. I like that he specifies them as well as some other products as MTL. All other vape shops just sell sub ohm tanks and high wattage mods. The would be quitters are forgotten by the vape shops it seems. If I was a newbie today, I would definately have bought the wrong gear to get of cigarettes.
> Anyway, I got my wife a nautilus mini there as well


The current trend is definitely leaning towards sub ohm vaping these days, I believe it is a more effective method of getting your nic fix but it is quite overwhelming to someone with no vaping experience. I don't think MTL vapers are being forgotten by the vape shops but rather being forgotten by the big innovators who are taking full advantage of the snowballing sub ohm culture with the retailers riding in their wake. MTL vaping has however started to regain popularity though, we can see this with the recent release of new MTL coils by ELeaf along with the brilliant looking simplistic iCare range, Kanger is coming out with those Pangu tanks and kits which are actually quite pleasant and of course Joyetech's offerings of AIO devices.

The Nautilus mini remains at the top of the list for the perfect MTL tank, just a pity that not many places keep them or the coils anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renoster (11/10/16)

Hey good news... she had her wisdom teeth removed and the dentist told her that she may not smoke for a while now, so she decided to use my vape... AND SHE LOVES IT!!! Hehe so my advice to anyone who wants someone to stop smoking and start vaping, is to have their wisdom teeth removed haha.... thanx for all the advice, i will have to order that pink pico sooner than later...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------

